# Sites near Cambridge.



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

We would like to attend the Thriplow Daffodil weekend on 20th March,and wonder if anyone knows of a good site anywhere near they could recommend.
Thanks Reg.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

As I have had no response on here,could anyone recommend a better motorhome forum?
Thankyou Reg.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Both the Caravan Club and the Caravan and Camping club have sites near Cambridge. The CC's site, Cherry Hinton, may have been just what you wanted but I think it is closed for redevelopment. The C&CC site does not open until 25th March so this is why you have probable had no quick replies. 
You may have to look further afield. The village of Burwell has a site called Stanford Park It used to be open all year and may be worth a call.

peedee

ps try a search on >this web site<


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bikemad99 said:


> We would like to attend the Thriplow Daffodil weekend on 20th March,and wonder if anyone knows of a good site anywhere near they could recommend.
> Thanks Reg.


Hi Bikemad99,

EDITED.......

It looks like Peedee is right, as all there is no answer, nor voice mail service on the Cherry Hinton site phone number. Also there ptch availability is showing full for every day over the next six months. 8O 8O 8O

It looks like it's a no goer, 

Jock.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

These may be able to help you Reg...Fowlmere is Very close to Thriplow.
I can't recommend for or against as I've never used them.

http://www.appleacrepark.co.uk/


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,

Try http://www.stroudhillpark.co.uk/ an adult only site with an excellent restaurant.

Bob


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

How far from Cambridge would you want to be?

David


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Try these:.....

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/

http://www.5van.co.uk/

Good luck

David


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

David, about 20miles but preferably on the Royston side. The Apple Acre site sounds OK.
Thanks Reg.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

bikemad99 said:


> As I have had no response on here,could anyone recommend a better motorhome forum?
> Thankyou Reg.


 8O Instant response not possible - needed to go to van to get our book :roll: :lol:

We stayed on a Caravan Club CL site just outside Cambridge last summer: Beckbrook Farm, Madingley. Short drive to the Cambridge Park & Ride. No EHU, one hardstanding and rest on grass. £8. Another CL nearby which is on the cycle route into the city and which looked OK although we didn't go in is Birds Farm at Barton, has EHU, a wc, some hardstanding and was £10.

Tip - if using P&R to go into Cambridge city and intend going on City Bus Tour - the P&R is one of the stops on the tour route so you can save yourself the return bus fare from the P&R to the City by starting and ending the tour at the P&R (you can get on and off the bus as many times as you want).

Mrs. D


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

bikemad99 said:


> We would like to attend the Thriplow Daffodil weekend.....


Hmmm.... We are keen gardeners, live quite near Thriplow and have often supported the 'Fodil' weekend in the past. The charities it has supported are excellent.

Forgive me for throwing a dampener on your plans, but in our view the quality of the weekend has significantly reduced, and the cost has significantly increased.

It's a long way for you to drive and I sincerely hope you are not disappointed.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Bikemad,

Being disappointed at the Cherry Hinton site being closed for the time being, and the C&CC not appearing to open until late March, we have booked into a CL at Fulbourn, a short distance from Cherry Hinton. 

If you are a CC member, it will be in your site directory under Cambridge. 
PM me please, if you need further details. It's about 12 miles from Thriplow

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Further to the above............

There's a CL at Kneesworth, Royston, about 18 miles away. Another at Newton, about 2 miles away, and Burton End, Harston about 3.5 miles away.

The latter two are about the closest you are going to get, with the Newton one being close to a bus route.

They are all listed as suitable for motorhomes..............but only of use to you, if you're a CC member. :wink: 

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Jock, thanks for that,we are CC members so will check those CLs out. I am going to try Apple Acre caravan site which appears to be the next village to where the fete is.
Reg.


----------

